# Bank-Inhalte Listen!?



## Cochainatic (28. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Zuerst einmal ein RIESEN LOB an die Macher von blasc.de. Ich empfehle diese Seite jeden Tag 100fach und ich hoffe, dass die Seite sich an die Spitze der WOW-Seiten schwingt, denn da gehört sie hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nun zu meiner Frage:

Gibt es oder ist es geplant eine Funktion einzurichten, die die Inhalte (wenn gewünscht) der Bank darstellt? Wir haben in unserer Gilde nämlich Chars, die als Bank-Chars für alle dienen und deshalb wäre es sehr schön, wenn man die HEROLD-Funktion um dies erweitern könnte, damit alle Mitglieder nachschauen können, was in der Gilden-Bank vorhanden ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Tom


----------



## B3N (28. November 2005)

Hallo Cochainatic

vielen Dank für das große Lob, hört man doch immer wieder gern. Zu deiner Frage, in unseren vorherigen Versionen hatten wir das ganze noch drin, haben uns dann aber dazu entschlossen die Bank und das Inventar nicht auszulesen.

Falls nun wirklich Interesse darin bestehen sollte und die Nachfrage doch da ist, werden wir das auslesen der Bank und des Inventars natürlich wieder integrieren. Ich werde das ganze intern nochmals ansprechen.


----------



## Meinereiner (29. November 2005)

Also ich fände das auch gut, aber man müsste selbst entscheiden können ob es angezeigt werden soll oder nicht.

Gruß Meinereiner


----------



## B3N (29. November 2005)

Wir werden uns das wie gesagt nochmal anschauen und Besprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthmalak (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo erst ma,
von mir auch ein dickes lob an die erbauer von blasc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir geht es abenso wie meinen vorrednern, ich würde es begrüßen wenn die option bestehen würde bank und taschen anzeigen zu lassen wenn man will.

gruß
darth


----------



## Pandorra (1. Dezember 2005)

genauso wie mit den "offenen quests" sollte diese funktion freiwillig zuschaltbar sein. das würde den nutzen der seite noch mehr erhöhen. 

also klar dafür


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2005)

Zur Information: Wie bereits in einem anderen Thema geschrieben von mir, sind wir noch nicht ganz durch mit den Besprechungen, aber was wir sicher wieder anbieten werden, sind die Bankfächer (optional).


----------



## Cochainatic (3. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Information: Wie bereits in einem anderen Thema geschrieben von mir, sind wir noch nicht ganz durch mit den Besprechungen, aber was wir sicher wieder anbieten werden, sind die Bankfächer (optional).
> [post="105532"][/post]​


Hi nochmal ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt mal, wann denkt ihr denn, dass diese Funktion wieder mit in den Client aufgenommen wird.

THX Tom


----------



## B3N (3. Januar 2006)

Mit dem kommenden Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalf (9. Januar 2006)

hi leute,
die gilde Thralls pizzaboten hat einen bankchar: silverbláde.

wir haben es so eingestellt das die gilde den bankinhalt sehen sollte, man sieht aber leider nix, warum?

MFG


----------



## Cochainatic (10. Januar 2006)

Hi Blasc.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, also erst ma vielen Dank, dass ihr die Funktion wieder mit hineingenommen habt. Allerdings werden bei uns nicht alle Bank-Chars bzw deren Inhalte angezeigt. Wir haben drei und nur bei einem wird es richtig angezeigt. Es ist aber bei allen betreffenden Chars  aktiviert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könntet ihr des büdde fixen!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

THX!


----------



## B3N (10. Januar 2006)

Hast du dich auch nachdem du es aktiviert hast, mit allen 3 Chars eingeloggt und in die Bank geschaut?


----------



## Cochainatic (10. Januar 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dich auch nachdem du es aktiviert hast, mit allen 3 Chars eingeloggt und in die Bank geschaut?
> [post="107429"][/post]​



Jupp, ham wa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem wäre es auch sehr interessant, wenn es auch möglich wäre, die Taschen des jeweiligen Bank-Chars ebenfalls mit anzeigen zu lassen, da dort ja ebenfalls Items drin sidn, die die Bank darstellen!?


----------



## B3N (11. Januar 2006)

Zum Anzeigen des Inventars haben wir uns bereits Gedanken gemacht. Warum der Bankinhalt nicht gelistet wird bei dir, wundert mich im Moment ein wenig. Kannst du uns evt. mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua zukommen lassen wenn du das Spiel beendet hast? Findest du unterhalb von deinem WTF/Accname/SavedVariables Verzeichnis.


----------



## Nightalf (11. Januar 2006)

bei unserm bankchar silverblade wird die funktion bank leider gar nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

bei der gilde von Cochainatic wird es angezeigt

MFG


----------



## B3N (11. Januar 2006)

Was meinst du mit nicht angezeigt? Der Char wird nicht in der BLASCConfig unter Bankinhalte angezeigt?


----------



## Nightalf (11. Januar 2006)

hi b3n, ich meine damit das silverbláde im herold nirgentwo die funktion: Bankfach hat, es wird nirgentwo wie z.b bei Cochainatic gildenbankchars angezeigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Regnor (11. Januar 2006)

Nightalf schrieb:
			
		

> hi b3n, ich meine damit das silverbláde im herold nirgentwo die funktion: Bankfach hat, es wird nirgentwo wie z.b bei Cochainatic gildenbankchars angezeigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst du den entsprechenden char mal einloggen und dann mit ihm das bankfach mal anschauen, bleib am besten ein paar minuten eingeloggt und schau obs dann geklappt hat


----------



## Nightalf (12. Januar 2006)

ok, werde es jetzt mal testen^^

danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalf (13. Januar 2006)

als erstes muss ich mal sagen, das blasc unsere gilde sehr gut gefällt, weiter so leute

sry, muss nochmal nerven^^ es funtioniert leider immer noch nicht, obwohl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über 10 minuten mit offenen bankfach online war.

mfg


----------



## B3N (17. Januar 2006)

Nightalf schrieb:
			
		

> als erstes muss ich mal sagen, das blasc unsere gilde sehr gut gefällt, weiter so leute
> 
> sry, muss nochmal nerven^^ es funtioniert leider immer noch nicht, obwohl:
> 
> ...




Bankfach auch aufgerufen? Der Inhalt wird nur ausgelesen wenn du die Bank offen hattest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es doch nicht funzen sollte, bitte nochmal einloggen, (vorher prüfen ob Bankinhalte aktiv ist in der BLASCConfig), Bank öffnen und wieder ausloggen. Dann schick uns bittte die BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\

Mail: support@blasc.de


----------



## Nightalf (19. Januar 2006)

hi leute,

sooo wir haben den fehler bei dem bankchar silverbláde gefunden, es lag an dem " á ". haben nen neuen bankchar gemacht undda gings sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). trozdem vielen dank für eure hilfe.

MFG


----------



## pala_jens (2. Februar 2006)

Ich wollte auch nur kurz erwähnen, dass ich es gut finden würde wenn Inventar & Bank angezeigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch von mir aber mal ein dickes Lob für die bisherige Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atros (3. Februar 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  coole smilies^^

wie lange dauert denn so die aktualisierung, ich glaube es funzt net so richtig bei mir ..CHAR : Paws


----------



## IshtalBloodfist (3. Februar 2006)

Muss leider auch bei mir melden, dass bei keinem meiner Charaktere trotz aktiviertem AddOn, trotz aktiviertem Konfigurationspunkt "Bank" weder Taschen noch Bankinhalt zu sehen sind

Charakter: Ishtal
Server: Zirkel des Cenarius

Ansonsten: TOP Arbeit, weiter so!


----------



## IshtalBloodfist (5. Februar 2006)

Woran liegt es ....? Bei Ishtal sehe ich nun den Bankplatz.

Bei Bhoromér, Augenträger, Traumträger und Astrathalas nicht. Jortrand ebenso nicht

Und ja,  ...Taschenanzeige wäre eine tolle Sache. Dann brauche ich mein Profil bei allakhazam.com nicht mehr *g*

Super Arbeit!


----------



## pala_jens (6. Februar 2006)

mhh.. bei mir klappt das immer noch nicht.

Harken ist drin und Bankschließfächer mehrfach geöffnet.
Keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache.


----------



## IshtalBloodfist (7. Februar 2006)

Tröste dich. Gestern ging es, heute nicht mehr. Ich habe nichts geändert. Toll, nicht?


----------



## Akarr (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo
Erst Mal dickes Lob, BLASC ist einfach genial!

Doch leider wird bei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Bank ebenfalls nicht angezeigt....

Ja, Haken ist aktiviert, ja, die Bank war offen...


So Long
Akarr


----------



## barn (8. Februar 2006)

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine Bankinhalte nicht angezeigt werden. Habe den Client ca. eine Woche am laufen. Bankfach mehrmals offen, wenn ich spiele, aber hier ist nix zu sehen. Natuerlich ist der Haken gesetzt im Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Char: Soulbarn
Server: Aman'Thul


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2006)

Wir werden uns die Geschichte mit den Bankinhalten nochmal genau anschauen nachdem soviele wohl Probleme damit haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akarr (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo ich nochmal

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumge Test-cased 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei Ist mir in den Sinn gekommen, dass »BankItems« noch Aktiv ist bei mir...

Habs also mal ausgeschaltet, eingeloggt und hochgeladen...

Erst keine Änderung... hab dann nochmal kurz ein und wieder ausgeloggt.... Das Equip wurde aktualisiert, allerdins vermissste ich nun meine Talente...
Also wieder eingeloggt, Bank geöffnet und mal was essen gegangen (Das auch sicher alles ausgelesen wird...)
Wieder reloggt... habs dann genau gesagt vergessen, hab aber ca 10 Minuten später nochmals ausgeloggt, das Blasc-Fenster gesehen und nochmals Herold geöffnet... und siehe da, Aktuelles Equip, Talente da, Bank da....


Offenbar werden beim Herold immer nur die zweitaktuellsten Daten angezeigt, zumindest was PvP-Rang und Equip angeht... ist das Absicht?



Hoffe, geholfen zu haben
MfG
Akarr/Rascal


----------



## Akarr (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Muss leider mitteilen das sich meine Bank wieder verabschiedet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirnida (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute mir ist da noch was aufgefallen. Hatte den Haken bei Bankinhalt anzeigen gesetzt und auch bei mir wurde es nicht hochgeladen.

Hab mir dann mal im Blasc Programm Verzeichnis die Blasc.ini angeschaut und dort stand bei Inventar=0. Hab das dann manuell auf Inventar=1 gesetzt und siehe da schon hat er es hochgeladen.

Weiß nicht obs daran liegt aber seitdem geht es einwandfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Califax (15. Februar 2006)

Also ich persöhnlich hab keine Probleme mit meinen Bankdaten, nur leider werden die Daten meiner Freundin nicht hochgeladen. http://www.blasc.de/?c=72314 (Ist ein Twink von Ihr)

Ich hab beide ini-Dateien verglichen und in beiden steht eine 0 bei Inventar, es hat auch nichts geholfen den Wert bei ihr manuell auf 1 zu setzen. Alle anderen Tips haben wir auch schon ausprobiert ohne Erfolg.
Ach ja in der Blasc.lua werden bei ihr die Daten  (Bank) erst garnicht gespeichert, kein Ahnung warum nicht.


----------



## votex (26. Februar 2006)

hallo leute

Ich habe das gleiche problem mit dem bank char gibt es mitlerweiele ne lösung dafür ?

MFG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. März 2006)

Wir arbeiten daran...die neue Version lässt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Roran (2. März 2006)

Also mein Bankchar ist zwar gelistet,
aber die " Bank und Taschen " Übersicht ist immer noch nicht da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur als Status Info


----------



## Steuermann (7. März 2006)

Guten Morgen

Grüsse aus Perenolde. Auch wir haben zuerst BLASC entdeckt, dann die entsprechende Bankoption im Konfigurationsteil. 

Und auch von mir zunächst dickes Lob für die Seite. Besser als Thotbott, und zudem auf Deutsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie immer, man meldet sich wenn man was will (So sind die Leutz). 

Daher meine Frage: Wie ist denn so der Status der Bankinhaltoption, rückt ein Update des BLASC-clients schon in greifbare Nähe?
Bei mirfunktionierts leider auch net mit der Bank, ich habe aber auch noch nicht alle Tricks. die hier genannt wurden, ausprobiert.

Das werde ich mal machen und später schreibn, ob es geklappt hat.

Danke und Grüsse

Anastasius


----------



## B3N (7. März 2006)

Wir arbeiten im Moment mit Hochdruck daran euch den neuen Client so schnell wie möglich zur Verfügung stellen zu können. Noch etwas Geduld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steuermann (7. März 2006)

kein Problem, war nur eine frage. Aber ihr seht, alle sind schon sehr gespannt, wie ihr das hinbekommt.

Übrigens hat der Tip hier im Forum, die Bank UND die Taschen zu öffnen und MEHRERE Minuten offen zu lassen, bei mir super geklappt. 

Ich bin zur Bank gegangen und habe dort ALLES an Slots geöffnet, was ich hatte. Danach war ich dann 20 Minuten afk. Dann fix auf der Seite nachgeschaut und mein GESAMTER Bankinhalt wurde korrekt angezeigt. 

Wir haben in unserer Gilde mehrere Lagerchars, für verschiedene Zwecke.

Ich werde nun allen uneingeschränkt empfehlen eure angebotenen Funktionalitäten zu nutzen 


Vielen Dank, weiter so!

P.S. Hinweise für andere Nutzer

Mein Char hat keine Sonderzeichen bzw Zeichen im Namen, die nicht inerhalb der amerikanischen Standardtastatureinstellung vorhanden sind. Hab hier gelesen, mit "á" gabs Probleme.
Wie gesagt, Ich war, nachdem ich afk war, insgesamt 20 minuten nicht mehr an der Tastatur. Ich weiss nicht, ob es jedesmal so lange dauert, den Bankinhalt zu übertragen bzw. zu aktualisieren. Hat jmd präzisere Erfahrungswerte?
Zu guter letzt noch: Meine Internetverbindung ist eine 2Mbit DSL Verbindung. Wie lange das mit anderen Verbindungsarten dauert, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch da mögen andere Erfahrungswerte liefern.

Das wars

Anastasius


----------



## Roran (7. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wir arbeiten im Moment mit Hochdruck daran euch den neuen Client so schnell wie möglich zur Verfügung stellen zu können. Noch etwas Geduld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur keinen Stress.
Macht lieber was langsamer, dann klapts auch mit dem Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann warte ich lieber was länger.


----------

